# up coming reading show



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

is anyone going/vending this show.
i think it is this weekend.
walt


----------



## tommy2 (Feb 13, 2007)

I was thinking about going.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Still up north, so.....

Can deliver the usual feeders, supplies and frogs to this show. You all know what I have - if not, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Nope Hamburg is in 2 weeks on Dec 4


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

The Reading PA Herp show is indeed THIS saturday..

November 20th 2010

Northern Berks Reptile Show


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I was answering Vlads' question. Are you going to the Reading Show? The answer is Nope. Hamburg is in 2 weeks. (Why would I go to Reading when Hamburg is so close and so soon?)


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i guess no one is going.
thanks for the date phil. i was just too lazy to type out the date.
this will be tough couple weeks for vendors because we have the reading show and then white plains and then hamburg.


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

there is always scott's on the 11th!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Is Scott's a closed sort of deal?? If not, can more details be given??


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Judy S said:


> Is Scott's a closed sort of deal?? If not, can more details be given??


Not closed at all....PM Scott.....no worries.

Here's the main thread for the area / social group that Scott and most of us belong to....

It's a long read - especially the beginning, but if you wade thru it....there's a LOT of good stuff and you'll get an idea of how things go...

bon appetite'

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/3009-mid-atlantic-dendro-society.html


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I will be attending this show with my buddy but if there is any interest in S.I Tri colors froglets just let me know.

Thanks.


----------

